# self-righteousness



## sainz1969

Can anyone please help me translate "self-righteousness" to spanish

Thank you.


----------



## lullaby_80)

Podría ser "complejo de superioridad"


----------



## Mjolnir

It's in the dictionary.


----------



## lullaby_80)

Mjolnir tiene razón, pero personalmente no me gusta mucho la definición que se da en el diccionario.


----------



## Mjolnir

lullaby_80) said:


> Mjolnir tiene razón, pero personalmente no me gusta mucho la definición que se da en el diccionario.



Really? Why don't you like it?


----------



## CanalGirl

Sin embargo es exactamente lo que quiere decir self-righteousness.


----------



## lullaby_80)

"Santurronería" seems more like extreme benevolence (like a saint), and "pretensión de superioridad moral" is mere paraphrasing, no one would actually say that in Spain...

I think maybe "condescendiente" has points in common with "self-righteous"


----------



## lullaby_80)

I mean "condescendiente" in the sense of "perdonavidas"


----------



## CanalGirl

lullaby_80) said:


> "Santurronería" seems more like extreme benevolence (like a saint), and "pretensión de superioridad moral" is mere paraphrasing, no one would actually say that in Spain...


 
I see your point about _pretensión de superioridad moral._

However, this is how the RAE defines _santurrón_ (and how we understand it around here):
*santurrón**, na**.*
(Del despect. de _santo_).
*1. *adj. Exagerado en los actos de devoción. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Gazmoño, hipócrita que aparenta ser devoto.

_Condescendiente_ has little to do with the feelings of moral superiority that a self-righteous person displays.

What do you think of gazmoño?


----------



## lullaby_80)

That's absolutely true, CanalGirl... I'm sorry, I tend to use "místico" for that, but you're absolutely right about the meaning of "santurrón".

Anyway, I would still use "complejo de superioridad". I don't see the sense of "believing yourself morally superior" in "santurrón".


----------



## Juan Alek

lullaby_80) said:


> "Santurronería" seems more like extreme benevolence (like a saint), and "pretensión de superioridad moral" is mere paraphrasing, no one would actually say that in Spain...
> I think maybe "condescendiente" has points in common with "self-righteous"


 
Hola. Veo el diccionario y entiendo algo muy diferente a "*condescendiente",* pues el significado parece ser completamente lo contrario. (a lo más será _autocomplaciente _-consigo mismo- como resultado)

Según entiendo *self-right·eous* se aplicaría a *un INTOLERANTE, un autonombrado MORALISTA, un santurrón, que cree ser superior moralmente y se atreve a juzgar el comportamiento de los demás*. 

*self-right·eous* –adjective 
confident of one's own righteousness, esp. when smugly moralistic and intolerant of the opinions and behavior of others. 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/self-righteousness

*DRAE condescendiente.* (Del ant. part. act. de condescender).
1. adj. Que condesciende.
2. adj. Pronto, dispuesto a condescender.
*DRAE condescender.* (Del lat. condescendĕre).
1. intr. *Acomodarse por bondad al gusto y voluntad de alguien*.

*DRAE intolerancia.* (Del lat. intolerantĭa).
1. f. Falta de tolerancia, especialmente religiosa.
*DRAE tolerancia.* (Del lat. tolerantĭa).
1. f. Acción y efecto de tolerar.
2. f. *Respeto a las ideas, creencias o prácticas* de los demás cuando son diferentes o contrarias a las propias.

*DRAE autocomplaciente.*
1. adj. Satisfecho, indulgente y poco crítico consigo mismo.


----------



## lullaby_80)

Genial, la traducción de "perdonavidas" es "tough"... tampoco incluye las connotaciones que tiene la palabra como yo la entiendo. Para mí sería alguien que, colocándose por encima de los demás, se cree con derecho a castigar o perdonar, sin tenerlo realmente.

¿Y no se cree acaso moralmente superior el que con-desciende (etimológicamente) o desciende hasta donde el que cree inferior para "acomodarse a su voluntad"?

Bueno, sólo es mi opinión, pero la falta de correspondencia entre el léxico del diccionario y el del hablante son reales y materia de estudio para los linguistas. Vaya, que no hablo por hablar, y creo que estos foros nos pueden ayudar a superar el estatismo de los diccionarios y complementarlos.

Saludos


----------



## Hieroglyphic

Pero es que el que condesciende se siente superior, pero no necesariamente superior moralmente. 

Por ejemplo, quien habla con una persona de poca educación usando términos sencillos, fáciles de entender, se muestra condescendiente, pero no podermos afirmar que se cree moralmente superior.

Para mí, la persona que es self-righteous lo es siempre. La persona condescendiente puede serlo sólo ocasionalmente.


----------



## xXx123

Best translation I can think of is:

"auto atribuida rectitud"


----------



## translator.cat

Alternativas: _fariseismo_, _arrogancia moral_ (ambas en los diccionarios, en el Collins del Reverso y en el del Word Magic respectivamente). _Rigorismo_ es otra cosa, pero en algún contexto puede encajar bastante bien.

Saludos


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

Yo prefiero "auto rectitud"


----------



## Matis

Blue-Eyed Cuban said:


> Yo prefiero "auto rectitud"



According to the Bible thoughts,  1 “Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven. (*Giving to the Needy*, *Matthew 6*).To me it is very clear: "pretensiones de superiorida moral". Hope it helps.


----------



## Joaqin

Discúlpenme pero auto rectitud suena terrible
y realmente eso no significa self-righteousness.

Esa traducción equivale a traducir
self-confidence como auto confianza,
o auto confiado en lugar de 
confianza en sí mismo,


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

Joaqin said:


> Discúlpenme pero auto rectitud suena terrible
> y realmente eso no significa self-righteousness.
> 
> Esa traducción equivale a traducir
> self-confidence como auto confianza,
> o auto confiado en lugar de
> confianza en sí mismo,



Con todo respeto, pero usted está equivocado. La palabra "rectitud" (en este contexto) no se traduce a "confidence", se traduce a "integrity"   "honesty" y  "fairness"    Self-Confidence=Auto-Confianza, Confianza en si mismo.


----------



## scotu

Just to keep us on track, Here is a definition of "self-righteous" in English:


 Piously sure of one's own righteousness; moralistic. 
 Exhibiting pious self-assurance: _self-righteous remarks._ 
showing that you are too proud of your own moral behavior or beliefs, especially in a way that annoys other people. 
"self-righteousness"  excessively or hypocritically pious


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

scotu said:


> Just to keep us on track, Here is a definition of "self-righteous" in English:
> 
> Piously sure of one's own righteousness; moralistic.
> Exhibiting pious self-assurance: _self-righteous remarks._
> showing that you are too proud of your own moral behavior or beliefs, especially in a way that annoys other people.
> "self-righteousness"  excessively or hypocritically pious



 I agree 1000%


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

*Monjigato *quees igual a santurrón



lullaby_80) said:


> That's absolutely true, CanalGirl... I'm sorry, I tend to use "místico" for that, but you're absolutely right about the meaning of "santurrón".
> 
> Anyway, I would still use "complejo de superioridad". I don't see the sense of "believing yourself morally superior" in "santurrón".


 Complejo de superioridad no es lo mismo que  creer que uno mismo es  superior moralmente a los otros
 creo yo, pero  ¿ de donde tomas "self-righteousness como complejo de superioridad? Saludos


----------



## Joaqin

Blue-Eyed Cuban said:


> Con todo respeto, pero usted está equivocado. La palabra "rectitud" (en este contexto) no se traduce a "confidence", se traduce a "integrity"   "honesty" y  "fairness"    Self-Confidence=Auto-Confianza, Confianza en si mismo.


Obviously I misexpressed myself



Blue-Eyed Cuban said:


> Con todo respeto, pero usted está equivocado. La palabra "rectitud" (en este contexto) no se traduce a "confidence", se traduce a "integrity"   "honesty" y  "fairness"    Self-Confidence=Auto-Confianza, Confianza en si mismo.



*Lee de nuevo mi post.
No dije que rectitud significara en ingles confidence.
Eso hubiera sido muy tonto de mi parte.*

Estaba estableciendo una analogía para
que se entendiera mejor el porque
traducir _self-righteousness_ como _auto rectitud_
no es tan acertado.

Ahora, olvídate por un momento de _self-righteousness_ y de _rectitud,_ por favor; y dime
¿Cómo traducirías, te pregunto, self-confidence al español?
¿La traducirías como auto confianza? Posiblemente,
pero no seria una buena traducción, y sería
mejor traducirla como _confianza en sí mismo._

Lo que quiero decir es que no todo sustantivo o adjetivo
compuesto que lleva la particula _self se deba traducir
_al español como auto _______ .

Lo siento si todavía no entiendes, pero al menos trate
de que entendieras.



UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> *Monjigato *quees igual a santurrón



Mojigato, sin 'n'.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Joaqin said:


> Mojigato, sin 'n'.


Vaya que mala ortografía tengo, siempre pensé que era monjigato, (de monje) Entonces es *mojigato/a* 
Gracias por la corrección


----------



## Joaqin

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> Vaya que mala ortografía tengo, siempre pensé que era monjigato, (de monje) Entonces es *mojigato/a*
> Gracias por la corrección


Que graciosa que eres.Un saludo


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

*mojigato, ta *
*adj./s. *
*1 *Que muestra una moralidad exagerada o que se escandaliza con facilidad 
*2 *Que aparenta humildad o timidez para lograr lo que pretende 
ETIMOLOGÕA: De _*mojo_ (gato) y _gato_, porque con esta repeticiÛn se indica apariencia humilde y mansa, pero en realidad astuta y traicionera como la del gato.


----------



## Joaqin

Sí UZIKATKILLKILL, mojigato funciona.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Blue-Eyed Cuban said:


> Con todo respeto, pero usted está equivocado. La palabra "rectitud" (en este contexto) no se traduce a "confidence", se traduce a "integrity"   "honesty" y  "fairness"    Self-Confidence=Auto-Confianza, Confianza en si mismo.


Disculpa , Blue Eyes, tu dices que auto rectitud significa *self-right·eous? *porqué si bien no la he visto aplicada como palabra, entiendo que seria una persona que se impone a si mismo rectitud, hasta me suena a una persona rígida pero lo que significa*self-right·eous *a mi modo de ver: una persona que se la tira de recta, pero no lo es; ya que es exagerado y falso. Por lo tanto no se habla de rectitud sino de* moralina *(falsa moral, sin sustancia). ¿Cómo lo ves tu ?


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

Joaqin said:


> *Lee de nuevo mi post.
> No dije que rectitud significara en ingles confidence.
> Eso hubiera sido muy tonto de mi parte.*
> 
> Estaba estableciendo una analogía para
> que se entendiera mejor el porque
> traducir _self-righteousness_ como _auto rectitud_
> no es tan acertado.
> 
> Ahora, olvídate por un momento de _self-righteousness_ y de _rectitud,_ por favor; y dime
> ¿Cómo traducirías, te pregunto, self-confidence al español?
> ¿La traducirías como auto confianza? Posiblemente,
> pero no seria una buena traducción, y sería
> mejor traducirla como _confianza en sí mismo._
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que no todo sustantivo o adjetivo
> compuesto que lleva la particula _self se deba traducir
> _al español como auto _______ .
> 
> Lo siento si todavía no entiendes, pero al menos trate
> de que entendieras.



Si lees de nuevo lo que escribí, te darás cuenta que proporcioné las dos opciones para "self-confidence"......"auto-cofianza" y también  "confianza en si mismo"  y nunca dije que "auto" siempre se traduce a "self"  pero algunas veces si. Y he oído  "self-confidence" traducido a "auto-confianza" muchas veces. En la corte y en la calle también.



UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> Disculpa , Blue Eyes, tu dices que auto rectitud significa *self-right·eous? *porqué si bien no la he visto aplicada como palabra, entiendo que seria una persona que se impone a si mismo rectitud, hasta me suena a una persona rígida pero lo que significa*self-right·eous *a mi modo de ver: una persona que se la tira de recta, pero no lo es; ya que es exagerado y falso. Por lo tanto no se habla de rectitud sino de* moralina *(falsa moral, sin sustancia). ¿Cómo lo ves tu ?



Uzi, a la verdad eres una dama y una erudita. Después de haber reflexionado me di cuenta que tienes toda la razón. Una pregunta mi amor....como tu traducirías  "self-righteous"  y  "self-righteousness"   gracias mi amor.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Blue-Eyed Cuban said:


> Uzi, a la verdad eres una dama y una erudita. Después de haber reflexionado me di cuenta que tienes toda la razón. Una pregunta mi amor....como tu traducirías  "self-righteous"  y  "self-righteousness"   gracias mi amor.


*Mojigato* que aquí en Argentina, es una palabra de uso regular y podría ser también *santurrón* si es alguien que se las da de beato. Aquí decimos:* chupa-sirios* también y *Gasmoño* parece ser otro sinónimo pero no creo que sea de uso corriente , al menos nunca la escuche.

Saludos y gracias por tu simpático sentido del humor (!Que belleza tu Cuba,no?!)

Me falto *"self-righteousness"*
*santurronería, mojigatería* y  *MORALINA* que me parece que no esta en la RAE pero yo la escuché en ambientes académicos para decir de alguíen que se las da de moralista o algo ej. un film que apunta a ser moralista sin sustancia



Recuerdo el adjetivo *straight *que escuche, en muchas ocasiones, para decir despreciativamente o con burla. una persona conservadora y tradicional . Se aplicaba como  mojigato. Lo escuché en Argentina, donde en algunos ambientes se estila usar palabras sueltas en Inglés , sobre todo adjetivos, mezcladas con el español. Ahora, y de uso más popular. se dice: CARETA (que usa una máscara para esconder su verdadera moral)
¿Puede aplicarse a *self-righteous*? ¿Algún nativo o forero que lo sepa podrá ayudar a sacar mi duda? Gracias de antemano


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> *Mojigato* que aquí en Argentina, es una palabra de uso regular y podría ser también *santurrón* si es alguien que se las da de beato. Aquí decimos:* chupa-sirios* también y *Gasmoño* parece ser otro sinónimo pero no creo que sea de uso corriente , al menos nunca la escuche.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por tu simpático sentido del humor (!Que belleza tu Cuba,no?!)



Antes si.......ahora no......Saludos



UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> Me falto *"self-righteousness"*
> *santurronería, mojigatería* y  *MORALINA* que me parece que no esta en la RAE pero yo la escuché en ambientes académicos para decir de alguíen que se las da de moralista o algo ej. un film que apunta a ser moralista sin sustancia



Gracias por la información. Te lo agradezco mucho. Que pases un gran día.


----------



## sal62

Hola.
A mi me da la impresión que santurronería o santurrón/a son palabras con un uso un tanto despectivo. 
Complejo de superioridad parece estar cerca pero debo recordarles que este término fue acuñado por Adler a principios del siglo XX para designar un mecanismo inconsciente, y que según mi opinión no correspondería utilizar.
Tranlator.cat ha sido para mí, el más acertado.


----------



## pops91710

scotu said:


> Just to keep us on track, Here is a definition of "self-righteous" in English:
> 
> Piously sure of one's own righteousness; moralistic.
> Exhibiting pious self-assurance: _self-righteous remarks._
> showing that you are too proud of your own moral behavior or beliefs, especially in a way that annoys other people.
> "self-righteousness"  excessively or hypocritically pious



Right. And it certainly is not a 'complex'.


----------



## Metzaka

Tal vez "darse aires de superioridad moral". Suerte.


----------



## sal62

O simplemente: aries de superioridad


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

sal62 said:


> O simplemente: aries de superioridad



¿No se de donde sale esto, porque este hilo tiene años de desarrollo, y cual es el contexto de la pregunta?, pero me parece, que están equivocados en el significado de  "self-righteous". Por lo que se desprende del hilo, no se usa para una persona con aires de superioridad, sino para alguien que se la tira de llevar una moral estricta y quizás no la lleva. Es muy diferente a alguien que tiene aires de superioridad moral, (que no implica que sea un santurrón o un mojigato), si no un soberbio.


----------



## Metzaka

Perdón, permíteme comentarte antes que nada que me parece un poquitín mala onda decirle a alguien que está equivocado. Todos tratamos de opinar y de hecho podemos hacerlo hasta que se cierre un hilo. Trato de expresar mi falta de concordancia expresando que entiendo algo de distinto modo, y no diciéndole a otro forista que está equivocado. 

*De acuerdo a dictionary.com:*
*self-right·eous*
  *adjective*
confident of one's own righteousness, especially when smugly moralistic and intolerant of the opinions and behavior of others.

*De acuerdo a wiki.answers.com*
It means to consider oneself righteous ("as one should be") as measured by a self-imposed, self-determined standard.
Self-righteous people compare themselves to other people in order to see themselves as superior, reasoning along the lines of, "Well, at least I don't (fill-in-the-blank sin) like Mr. Soandso does." Because of this attitude, they also tend to _*"toot their own horn."*_


O sea, es alguien que, en tus palabras, “se la tira” de superioridad moral, pero aparte lo cree, basándose en su propia ideología que tal vez algunos percibiríamos como “hipocresía” basándonos en la nuestra. Aparte, como se explica en wiki, la persona “toots her/his own horn”, que sabemos quiere decir que hace alarde de su moral, dándose así aires de superioridad moral. Que sea santurrón o hipócrita para nosotros es algo irrelevante, el punto es que él cree que en su superioridad moral y lo pregona. Otra cosa es que las traducciones literales rara vez funcionan, por lo que creo la traducción/adaptación depende horrores del contexto y de ahí buscamos la acepción adecuada.

Suerte.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Metzaka said:


> Perdón, permíteme comentarte antes que nada que me parece un poquitín mala onda decirle a alguien que está equivocado. Todos tratamos de opinar y de hecho podemos hacerlo hasta que se cierre un hilo. Trato de expresar mi falta de concordancia expresando que entiendo algo de distinto modo, y no diciéndole a otro forista que está equivocado.
> 
> *De acuerdo a dictionary.com:*
> *self-right·eous*
> *adjective*
> confident of one's own righteousness, especially when smugly moralistic and intolerant of the opinions and behavior of others.
> 
> *De acuerdo a wiki.answers.com*
> It means to consider oneself righteous ("as one should be") as measured by a self-imposed, self-determined standard.
> Self-righteous people compare themselves to other people in order to see themselves as superior, reasoning along the lines of, "Well, at least I don't (fill-in-the-blank sin) like Mr. Soandso does." Because of this attitude, they also tend to _*"toot their own horn."*_
> 
> 
> O sea, es alguien que, en tus palabras, “se la tira” de superioridad moral, pero aparte lo cree, basándose en su propia ideología que tal vez algunos percibiríamos como “hipocresía” basándonos en la nuestra. Aparte, como se explica en wiki, la persona “toots her/his own horn”, que sabemos quiere decir que hace alarde de su moral, dándose así aires de superioridad moral. Que sea santurrón o hipócrita para nosotros es algo irrelevante, el punto es que él cree que en su superioridad moral y lo pregona. Otra cosa es que las traducciones literales rara vez funcionan, por lo que creo la traducción/adaptación depende horrores del contexto y de ahí buscamos la acepción adecuada.
> 
> Suerte.


¿ ¨Mala onda¨? yo dije me parece que están equivocados,y no con ¨mala onda¨sino alcontrario, para que revisen el tema. O aporten contexto. Con tu critério de lo que es tener mala o buena onda. Buena es una persona que piensa que no lograste tu objetivo (conocer el significado de una palabra) y no interviene para tratar de que lo consigas. Además porque no aportas el contexto, o lees la totalidad del hilo. Si fuera tan sencillo como leer el significado en un diccionario,(que por otro lado la que pusiste no invalida las conclusiones anteriores del hilo) no existirían estos foros. Además, si uno no quiere escuchar  ¨un puedes estar equivocado¨, para que participar en un foro?


----------



## k-in-sc

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> ¿No se de donde sale esto, porque este hilo tiene años de desarrollo, y cual es el contexto de la pregunta?, pero me parece, que están equivocados en el significado de  "self-righteous". Por lo que se desprende del hilo, no se usa para una persona con aires de superioridad, sino para alguien que se la tira de llevar una moral estricta y quizás no la lleva. Es muy diferente a alguien que tiene aires de superioridad moral, (que no implica que sea un santurrón o un mojigato), si no un soberbio.


No, it does mean "que tiene aires de superioridad moral." It doesn't mean "que se la tira de llevar una moral estricta."


----------



## FromPA

Righteousness is how I describe and praise my own moral views.  Self-righteousness is how I deprecate someone else's moral views. Someone who calls someone else "self-righteous" is himself being self-righteous.  It's all very subjective and judgmental.


----------



## Metzaka

De acuerdísimo con *k-in-sc* and *FromPA*.

Es una lástima que participen personas (a quienes por cierto les borraron varios cometarios por "aburridos y poco edificantes") a decirnos a otros que estamos equivocados. Creo que todos nos equivocamos, pero hay maneras más sutiles de tratar con las personas. Creo también que todos estamos aquí para tratar de aportar y (aclarando) para eso entramos al foro. No solamente pegué descripciones de diccionarios, sino que expliqué (creo) mis deducciones al respecto, basándome tanto en éstas como en mis 30 años en éste país, en la parte inferior. 

Por último, es bueno aceptar cuando uno se equivoca. Intentemóslo todos (hint).


----------



## viviana jones

¡Qué curioso! 
¡Cuántos ejemplos de self-righteousness pueden verse en este complicado hilo! 
Agradezco, entre otras, la respuestas de Scotu y Matis, que me han resultado muy útiles para lo que buscaba (cómo traducir) righteousness.
Saludos


----------

